# Shimano Disc brake recall



## Harley-Dale (Sep 2, 2011)

CPSC - Shimano American Recalls Disc Brake Calipers Due to Collision Hazard


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Two models recalled*

The recall is for caliper #BR-CX75 and caliper #BR-R515


----------

